# Equipo Sony solo parpadea stand-by



## juanfigue88 (Ene 8, 2014)

Hola colegas me llego un equipo sony el cual solo enciende su stambay le saque la salida pensando que protegia por el corto en el ic,pero sigue igual


----------



## el arcangel (Ene 8, 2014)

Que modelo es ? ... Desconecta la protección a ver que pasa.


----------



## juanfigue88 (Ene 8, 2014)

Es un hcd-gtz5, ya desconecté ese pin7 de la placa y nada, solo el led standby parpadea,


----------



## Kowaky (Ene 9, 2014)

juanfigue88 dijo:


> Hola colegas me llego un equipo sony el cual solo enciende su stambay le saque la salida pensando que protegia por el corto en el ic,pero sigue igual


 


@juanfigue88 cuando parpadea es porque el Led esta indicando una falla sea en la fuente o en el IC de salida así de simple, si la fuente se encuentra bien, pero al retirar el IC no pasa nada, ni enciende y solo queda en Standby, esto es para todos los Modelos Sony Genezi la falla deja en un estado de hibernación al equipo, así desconecte el PIN Detect no funcionara, solamente hasta que se de con la falla y se resuelva el problema el equipo encenderá cambiando su estado, de lo contrario el Equipo siempre quedara en Standby por lo cual la falla mas común se resuelve cambiando el IC, claro esta si todo en el equipo da las mediciones correspondientes en los puntos críticos del Manual de Servicio


----------



## el arcangel (Ene 9, 2014)

juanfigue88 Podes discontinuar la pata 50 del IC 401 tab , revisa Q447 y r aledañas, por ser un tr digital a veces por un golpe de tension fallam, hacele un cold reset, ( en el manual de servicio te enseña como hacerlo ) verifica los circuitos de protecciòn , mute , fuente y el circuito que maneja el fan. saludos y Suerte !!


----------



## juanfigue88 (Ene 10, 2014)

Si fuera el IC de salida, al desconectarla ya tenía que encender. Ya lo hice y nada, en lo que respecta a la fuente, todos los pines del transformador me da 16 Volts de alterna

Voy a repasar todos los puntos que me mencionaron, muchas gracias por la información.


----------



## Alian (May 19, 2021)

Tengo un equipo Sony Genezi modelo hcd-rg490, se me apagó y ahora solo parpadea la luz del botón de encender y apagar, que sera ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 19, 2021)

Hiciste el cold reset ?
Retiraste el integrado de salida?
Que hiciste , que mediste ?
Leíste el tema ?


----------

